# Any mushroom specialists?



## jrh3 (Feb 1, 2020)

So after 4 years I got my first mushroom, actually its in my pacman from enclosure. Can anyone ID this?


----------



## extrovertinvert (Feb 1, 2020)

for an ID you need a photo of the cap, another of the gills, and a third photo of the whole thing cut in half lengthwise.  Mushrooms are notorious for being difficult to ID.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 2, 2020)

extrovertinvert said:


> for an ID you need a photo of the cap, another of the gills, and a third photo of the whole thing cut in half lengthwise.  Mushrooms are notorious for being difficult to ID.


Yeah I heard a spore print would help too. This morning it has opened up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## extrovertinvert (Feb 2, 2020)

Very cool. Yeah see if you can get those photos and I'll do my best to key it out for you. Also it could help to know what part of the country you are from.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 2, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> So after 4 years I got my first mushroom, actually its in my pacman from enclosure. Can anyone ID this?
> View attachment 332751


Nice! I often gets yellow mushroom. Pink mushroom i have never experienced! I will remind you my good man that the color of the mushroom often will corrilate to the owners personality!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Vanisher said:


> Nice! I often gets yellow mushroom. Pink mushroom i have never experienced! I will remind you my good man that the color of the mushroom often will corrilate to the owners personality!


I am intrigued with mushrooms, just never studied on them. They are very interesting.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 2, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> I am intrigued with mushrooms, just never studied on them. They are very interesting.


I have a friend that is very skilled in mushrooms. I could take a scteenshot on yours and ask him! Is it alright?


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Vanisher said:


> I have a friend that is very skilled in mushrooms. I could take a scteenshot on yours and ask him! Is it alright?


Sure, share all you like.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 2, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> Sure, share all you like.


Je answerd, i know what mushroom it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 2, 2020)

Leucocoprinus lilacinogranulosus or L ianthinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Vanisher said:


> Leucocoprinus lilacinogranulosus or L ianthinus


He is good, I looked the first one up, it is identical. That’s Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 2, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> He is good, I looked the first one up, it is identical. That’s Awesome.


Yes. He was one of europes best experts on Poecilotheria sp way back. Now since a couple of years he is very skilled in mushrooms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 3, 2020)

extrovertinvert said:


> for an ID you need a photo of the cap, another of the gills, and a third photo of the whole thing cut in half lengthwise.  Mushrooms are notorious for being difficult to ID.


Not to mention, for many genera, microscopic photos of spores and basidia (spore growing cells) and some information about how the flesh stains from various chemicals and when broken. But apparently not in this case lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

